# Thinking of getting a house rabbit!



## KittyKatty (Oct 4, 2012)

Can anyone give me some tips? I don't know what breed to go for, what to buy for the rabbit and if it is ok to keep it in doors the whole time??


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 8 house rabbits and yes they are fine inside all year round  Although being inside means they can't go out at all from around September through to April because the temp difference is too great for them and can cause serious medical problems from over heating or catching a chill.

Take a read through this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html

If you are looking into having rabbits as pets please consider adopting a pair from rescue as there are over 65 thousand in rescues across the country  They come vaccinated, neutered and you will have an idea about their personalities and their health records.
Although if you choose to go via a breeder please make sure you are aware that rabbits need to have company of their own kind so they need at least one friend.

As for what breed that is entirely up to you and the space you can give a pair of rabbits, but don't be fooled into thinking that the smaller the rabbit the less space they will need because in my experience the smaller buns are more high energy so need just as much if not more space than the larger breeds lol.

Please remember tho that rabbits are not cheap pets, it can cost on average around £2000 a yer for a pair of rabbits and that is just for routine stuff, if you're unlucky enough to have a rabbit that requires dentals then that cost rises considerably


----------



## KittyKatty (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help and all the brilliant information! 

Think I need to do a bit more research!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

KittyKatty said:


> Thanks so much for your help and all the brilliant information!
> 
> Think I need to do a bit more research!


It's good to do lots of research before jumping in there.  
Just keep throwing questions at us!  xx


----------

